# Vérifier si un programme est ouvert avec Applescript



## Tony.G (31 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous!

Est ce qu'il existe une commande en Applescript (ou un moyen détourné pour y arriver...) qui peut vérifier si un programme est ouvert ou fermé.
J'ai beau chercher mais là, je cale...

Merci par avance et bonne année 2009 à tous!


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Décembre 2008)

Tony.G a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Est ce qu'il existe une commande en Applescript (ou un moyen détourné pour y arriver...) qui peut vérifier si un programme est ouvert ou fermé.
> J'ai beau chercher mais là, je cale...
> ...


Bonsoir

Tu fait la recherche dans toutes les applications ouvertes si celle que tu cherche existe.


```
tell application "Finder"
	set liste_app to the name of every application process whose file type is "APPL"
end tell

if "Safari" is in liste_app then
	
	display dialog "Safari est ouvert"
	
else
	display dialog "Safari est fermé"
end if
```

Attention a vérifier que la recherche du nom n'utilise pas le nom réel en Anglais.

Exemple: Aide-mémoire seras lue comme Stikies mais seras ouvert avec le nom Aide-mémoire sans problème.

Deuxième version:

Tu fait la recherche que sur l'application sélectionnée.


```
if application "Safari" is running then
	display dialog "Existe"
else
	display dialog "existe pas"
end if
```

Si un problème alors utilise le nom Anglais de l'application.

Bon reveillon.

@+


----------



## Tony.G (1 Janvier 2009)

Merci de ton aide Ceslinstinct! Ca marche nickel.

Tout mes voeux à toi.

A+


----------

